# Creating a Blog



## Fattman (17 Feb 2011)

Hiya,

I wanted to create a blog to share some travel experiences - when I click on 'Create New Blog' I get taken to the 'Manage your Blogs' page with no obvious way (to me!) to create a new one.

Am I (a) being fick and not spotting a button, (b) being fick and missing some info re. permissions etc.

FWIW, am using Safari on a Mac though have not had any problems with this on this forum (bravo).

Cheers!

Matt


----------



## g00se (23 Feb 2011)

Same here - I want to create a blog but can't find how to do it.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2011)

I thought you two must be blind, but I've been and had a look and I must be blind too!


----------



## Shaun (15 Mar 2011)

Don't worry, you're not going mad - there should be a section of otpions for creating your blog but they're not displaying.

I expect this will be cured when I upgrade to the latest version of the blog add-on one evening this week (to fix a different issue).

If it doesn't fix it, I'll start a support ticket and get it sorted.

--
Shaun


----------



## Fattman (15 Mar 2011)

Cheers Shaun!

Matt


----------



## Fattman (17 Mar 2011)

Admin said:


> Don't worry, you're not going mad - there should be a section of otpions for creating your blog but they're not displaying.
> 
> I expect this will be cured when I upgrade to the latest version of the blog add-on one evening this week (to fix a different issue).
> 
> ...




Hi Shaun - still not working for me, at least. <sad face>

Cheers! 

Matt


----------



## Shaun (17 Mar 2011)

I haven't managed to do the update yet.

I'll let you know when it's done.

Won't be tonight though - beer night tonight ... lol

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Fattman (18 Mar 2011)

Admin said:


> I haven't managed to do the update yet.
> 
> I'll let you know when it's done.
> 
> ...




Cool stuff, will keep an eye out. Hope the evening was worth the hangover... always best to go drinking on a School night, that way you get paid to feel like sh*te!

Matt


----------



## Shaun (18 Mar 2011)

Blog package updated and tested - you should now be able to create a blog.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Fattman (22 Mar 2011)

Thanks Shaun, that's all looking cool now.

Matt


----------

